# "Aurora pilots to fly UAVs for Afstan"



## MarkOttawa (21 Aug 2008)

A _Torch_ post--note Babbling's *Update*:
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/08/aurora-pilots-to-fly-uavs-for-afstan.html

These are the Heron jobs MDA is hiring for:
http://www.mdacorporation.com/careers/jobs/postings/T08UAV.cfm

Here's the news story:
http://thechronicleherald.ca/NovaScotia/1074415.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## geo (22 Aug 2008)

Methinks that, when the Feds blocked the sale of MDA to the US, some bones were thrown MDAs way....


----------

